# Complex Imaginary electrical code drill book.



## PEoct (Jan 9, 2015)

anyone selling this book.

thank you


----------



## PowerEE (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, I am selling it. Look in the yard sale. I have an ebay link. My complex imaginary NEC Drill book hasn't sold yet.


----------

